# Faucet debris



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

These black specks were coming out of a customers kitchen faucet primarily from the hot side. No other fixtures were affected. I pulled off the supply lines and sprayed water into a bowl and it was clear, so definitely coming from the internals of the faucet.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here’s the temperature reading at the faucet. I let them know that with an 8 month old baby in the house it’s very unsafe. I dropped the temperature on the water heater way down.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

That seems like a lot of particles to come from only one side of the faucet. Are you sure that isn't rust particles from the water heater? If this is city water that maybe iron oxide 5, black rust which will occur when they treat with phosphoric acid. Brown rust is iron oxide 4. Maybe someone was showering when the city let a little too much phosphoric acid in and a slug of it stuck around in the water heater.


What kind of faucet is it?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> That seems like a lot of particles to come from only one side of the faucet. Are you sure that isn't rust particles from the water heater? If this is city water that maybe iron oxide 5, black rust which will occur when they treat with phosphoric acid. Brown rust is iron oxide 4. Maybe someone was showering when the city let a little too much phosphoric acid in and a slug of it stuck around in the water heater.
> 
> 
> What kind of faucet is it?


Delta, I checked all fixtures and it was isolated to kitchen only


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Delta, I checked all fixtures and it was isolated to kitchen only





Did you stick a magnet to them? I assume if it was rubber than you'd also have a leak.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Is there a filter for the sink lines?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Did you stick a magnet to them? I assume if it was rubber than you'd also have a leak.


I didn’t try a magnet, that would of been a good idea to try. What was strange was that it didn’t clog the aerator either. 

As far as leaking goes, you did need to kick the handle just off center in order to turn water off completely. Typical of a failing Delta faucet.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It could be a rubber washer that dried out, broke off inside the line, seen that a few times. I also had that situation a couple of times with well water and the water heater. Inside the copper pipes were completely black and clogged every faucet and cartridge in the house when you disturbed the pipes or when I replaced the heater.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

pull the goose neck off and look inside and see whats on the inside...does the faucet head come out on a flexible line? could be the rubber degrading on the inside of the braided outer cover..


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I’ve seen this before on delta pull outs. I changed the pull out hose and the problem went away. Not sure what caused the hose to do that.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Toli said:


> I’ve seen this before on delta pull outs. I changed the pull out hose and the problem went away. Not sure what caused the hose to do that.


cheap chinese rubber..probably breaking down from the chlorine in the water...just more crap from china that will poison you..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If your water supplier uses Chloramine to disinfect the water, check for flex connectors at the water heater, the rubber washers at the unions might be breaking down and settling into the tank.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> That seems like a lot of particles to come from only one side of the faucet. Are you sure that isn't rust particles from the water heater? If this is city water that maybe iron oxide 5, black rust which will occur when they treat with phosphoric acid. Brown rust is iron oxide 4. Maybe someone was showering when the city let a little too much phosphoric acid in and a slug of it stuck around in the water heater.
> 
> 
> What kind of faucet is it?




agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Here’s the temperature reading at the faucet. I let them know that with an 8 month old baby in the house it’s very unsafe. I dropped the temperature on the water heater way down.




can you post a link to the thermometer you have in this pic? does it pinpoint water ph and nirtrates too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Debo22 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta, I checked all fixtures and it was isolated to kitchen only
> ...


I second this motion.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> can you post a link to the thermometer you have in this pic? does it pinpoint water ph and nirtrates too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fieldpiece SPK1 it’s a heating and air thermometer, primarily used to poke into a duct 

https://www.supplyhouse.com/Fieldpi...MIyJHn3tjP3gIVFMJkCh1sxAW3EAQYASABEgJcRvD_BwE


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like the expansion tank needs to be replaced.


----------

